# New Sony XBR8 LED TV's



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

So I went to the nebraska furniture mart to see if they had the new mitsubishi laserview TVs. They did...and I was very impressed.

then I made my way back to the sony section of the store.

On display back there they had a 55" XBR 8. They had one of the new BDP-S360 players hooked up to it.

They were playing the bluray version of planet earth...Oh wow. this is probably the best picture I have ever seen.

I would like to watch something like the dark knight on this tv to check the black levels with the LED technology...but as for nature films...its amazing.


----------

